# Using frozen goat milk



## CndnMike (Mar 24, 2017)

We freeze our goats milk fresh (generally same day it's milked) and are just curious if anyone has any thoughts on how long we can keep it frozen without it negatively impacting the quality of soap we make?
Will the milk that has been in the freezer for 12 months still be ok for making soap?
Thanks


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

i got no idea ---but i wanted to say something in here , so it keeps me informed about the answer hopefully


----------



## CndnMike (Mar 24, 2017)

Still hoping for some insight - anyone?


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

id suggest just trying it and let us know  cause im guessing nobody here has left it go that long -- so just try a batch


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

CndnMike said:


> We freeze our goats milk fresh (generally same day it's milked) and are just curious if anyone has any thoughts on how long we can keep it frozen without it negatively impacting the quality of soap we make?
> Will the milk that has been in the freezer for 12 months still be ok for making soap?
> Thanks


I am by no means a soap making expert but I've used frozen goat milk that has been frozen for over a year and the soap has turned out fine.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

and please let us know how it ended up --if you noticed any differences from fresher milk to long frozen that you think were results of the frozen-issue ...please  that's a question ive been wondering about as well --but I got no goats


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I use milk that has been frozen a year or more and the soap turns out fine.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Same here.. its only when you defrost older milk that it seperates


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I always only use frozen goats milk in my soap making.. adding the lye to frozen cubes of milk is much safer than adding to fresh


----------

